

Sponsor a Valve on Colossus - Graham24
http://www.colossusonline.org/

======
lini
This reminds me of the million dollar home page -
<http://milliondollarhomepage.com/>. Perhaps they are even reusing the code :)

~~~
moe
Yes, it's the exact same thing.

And it appears to be working again. If their stats are true then they've
already made a healthy £4000 from that page...

------
lubutu
Imagine if your sponsorship meant your name was actually engraved (tastefully)
on the valve itself. £40 per valve would yield the same total amount. I would
donate _so fast_.

